
Sparetoolz - zbijelic
http://www.sparetoolz.com
======
zbijelic
There is no peer-to-peer tool rental application on iOS. Peoples tools are
just collecting dust in their garage. It's a real problem I experienced myself
so I decided to make an app and bring it to the sharing economy.

